# La sua lei /le loro...loro?



## bearded

Buongiorno 

Spero mi sia consentito di aprire un thread estivo leggermente scherzoso. 

 Di sicuro conoscerete tutti certe espressioni del linguaggio ''erotico leggero'' ovvero caratteristico dei resoconti ''rosa'', tipo ''la sua lei/il suo lui'' (es. il pugile è venuto al ricevimento insieme con la sua lei / l'attrice ha voluto presentare alla stampa anche il suo lui del momento/il noto cantante omosessuale era accompagnato dal suo lui...). Non si tratta evidentemente di italiano standard, bensì di un gergo limitato a certi ambienti o a un determinato giornalismo. Queste espressioni hanno tra l'altro  il vantaggio di evitare le precisazioni circa la natura del legame (moglie/marito, fidanzato-a/compagno-a..).
Ma in questo contesto ho una curiosità: che cosa succede al plurale? Si può dire ''erano presenti tutti i miei amici con le loro lei''? Oppure è necessario dire  ''...con le loro loro''? 

Come vedete, si tratta di un grave dilemma linguistico che (probabilmente a causa del caldo) attanaglia attualmente il mio spirito.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
grazie per farci uscire dalla solita atmosfera! Secondo me nel caso che proponi, cioè al plurale, "lei" resta singolare; io direi "...tutti i miei amici con le rispettive lei". Lo so, lo so, non è grammaticalmente ammissibile, ma non lo è nemmeno dire "il suo lui" o "la sua lei" al singolare.


----------



## giovannino

Che strano! Il Treccani riporta questo uso nel caso di “lui” (“in funzione di sost. l’innamorato, il fidanzato”) ma non nel caso di “lei”.
Per il plurale non vedo soluzioni. 🙁


----------



## DEHER

Ciao a tutte e a tutti,

Grazie mille bearded per farmi conoscere quest'espressione che è per me una novità. Conoscevo solo l'espressione "boyfriend" o "girlfriend" per mimica con l'inglese...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Si trovano casi di uso al plurale e personalmente non mi suonano neanche  tanto stonati.

Le loro lei sono sempre perfette, pettinatisssime, truccate, sexy


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> casi di uso al plurale


Oh, io questi li avrei chiamati ''casi di uso al singolare'' 
Che il primo pronome fosse al plurale, era già chiaro..
Grazie comunque.


----------



## ohbice

Per quanto sia un lettore abbastanza fanatico del sito di Roberto D'A (e quindi mi imbatta quasi quotidianamente nel gergo cui si riferisce il thread), direi in quel caso "i loro / le loro partner", o magari in alternativa "i propri /le proprie partner".
Mi spiace ma non riesco a dire molto a proposito de "i loro loro". Mi suona totalmente nuovo e per questo bizzarro.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> direi in quel caso "i loro / le loro partner",



Certo, esistono ''scappatoie'' (con i/le loro partner // ciascuno con la sua lei/ciascuna col suo lui), ma la mia -scherzosa- curiosità concerneva proprio la possibilità  o meno di mettere al plurale il gergale ''la sua lei'' e simili.

Considerando alcune risposte alla mia domanda, sono quasi sicuro che un uomo che avesse diverse amanti e le invitasse tutte a cena, raccontando in prima persona direbbe ''ho cenato con tutte le mie lei'' - tanto per continuare in questo registro per definizione sgrammaticato (e sempre ammesso che le amanti non si accapigliassero prima della cena).
Ma ''con tutte le mie loro'' sarebbe davvero sbagliato (nei limiti di queste locuzioni)?


----------



## Starless74

Personalmente (ma non ho riscontri, quindi prendetela per quel che è) userei le virgolette e lascerei al singolare: le loro "lei".
Non voglio sapere cosa succederebbe in caso di una frase su un gruppo misto.


----------



## giovannino

Non è strano che il Treccani non etichetti questo uso neanche come “colloquiale”?


----------



## bearded

giovannino said:


> Non è strano che il Treccani non etichetti questo uso neanche come “colloquiale”?


Sì, anch'io trovo strano questo fatto.


----------



## giovannino

C


bearded said:


> Sì, anch'io trovo strano questo fatto.


Il Devoto Oli riporta l’uso sia per “lui” che per “lei”, aggiungendo fra parentesi “con una sfumatura di leziosità”.


----------



## bearded

giovannino said:


> Il Treccani riporta questo uso nel caso di “lui” (“in funzione di sost. l’innamorato, il fidanzato”) ma non nel caso di “lei”.


Tuttavia il Treccani dice (alla voce ''lei'')


> Con usi analoghi al masch. ''lui''


lei: definizioni, etimologia e citazioni nel Vocabolario Treccani
Dobbiamo accontentarci di questo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Oh, io questi li avrei chiamati ''casi di uso al singolare''
> Che il primo pronome fosse al plurale, era già chiaro..
> Grazie comunque.


Prego comunque.
In realtà nell'espressione "le loro lei" non c'è nessun pronome, in quanto "lei" è usato come sostantivo invariabile e "loro" è un aggettivo possessivo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "lei" è usato come sostantivo invariabile


È qui il nocciolo del mio dubbio.. (le loro loro?)  
Hai ragione circa il (primo) ''loro'' che è aggettivo. Tuttavia la tua definizione ''casi di uso al plurale'' continua a sembrarmi inesatta, dato che la domanda era ''lei vs. loro'' e nel tuo esempio c'è l'invariabile(?) lei - indubbiamente singolare.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> È qui il nocciolo del mio dubbio.. (le loro loro?)
> Hai ragione circa il (primo) ''loro'' che è aggettivo. Tuttavia la tua definizione ''casi di uso al plurale'' continua a sembrarmi inesatta, dato che la domanda era ''lei vs. loro'' e nel tuo esempio c'è l'invariabile(?) lei - indubbiamente singolare.


Scusa ma non ti capisco. I nomi invariabili hanno comunque singolare e plurale. Se dico "le moto" è un plurale, o no? Che cambia con "lei" sostantivato?
Per me "una lei" equivale a "una donna". Si può parlare di una lei, due lei, tutte le lei che vuoi.


----------



## giovannino

Non solo nelle cronache “rosa” ma addirittura sulla Stampa: 
“Vista la caratteristica informale dell’incontro di Sun Valley molti big si sono presentati mano nella mano con le loro lei”.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> I nomi invariabili...


Certo, se dài per assodato che qui si tratti di un ''nome invariabile''.  
Il Treccani cita ''il mio lui'', ma non dice se ''i miei loro'' sarebbe sbagliato.



Pietruzzo said:


> nell'espressione "le loro lei" non c'è nessun pronome,


A mio parere, un pronome sostantivato (usato come sostantivo) non cessa per questo di essere un pronome.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Il Treccani cita ''il mio lui'', ma non dice se ''i miei loro'' sarebbe sbagliato.


Dimenticanza. Te lo dico io. È sbagliato.


----------



## francisgranada

_Bearded_:


> A mio parere, un pronome sostantivato (usato come sostantivo) non cessa per questo di essere un pronome.



Per me sì, indipendentemente dalle sfumature del significato. Nell'espressione ''la sua lei/il suo lui'', secondo me quel _lei _e _lui _sono _necessariamente _sostantivi dal punto vista grammaticale perché sono preceduti dal pronome possessivo.

Oltre il fatto che "le loro loro" suona terribile anche  per un "homo septentrionalis non italicus"  come me, la parola _loro _non è un _vero _o_ diretto _plurale di _lei, lui_. Si tratta di pronomi derivati di diversi casi latini.

Se in italiano si usasse ancora il pronome _ella _invece di _lei_, allora in teoria potremmo ipotizzare su un plurale non esistente *_elle _(p.e. in spagnolo riesco ad immaginare "sus _ellas_"). Insomma, per me l'unica soluzione "razionale" in italiano è che in questo caso le parole _lei, lui _bisogna considerare "pronomi sostantivati invariabili" (come è stato già detto anche da altri).

(opinione personale)


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> _lei, lui _bisogna considerare "pronomi sostantivati


Su questa definizione posso concordare. Tra un pronome sostantivato e un sostantivo sussiste per me una differenza: solo la funzione è la stessa. Non si può affermare che la parola_ lei _sia un sostantivo.



francisgranada said:


> la parola _loro _non è un _vero _o_ diretto _plurale di _lei, lui_. Si tratta di pronomi derivati di diversi casi latini.


Scusami, ma qui la tua teoria ''fa acqua''.  Una volta accettati _lei_ e _lui_ come pronomi di terza persona anche al nominativo  (essendo egli-ella-essi.. tramontati nell'uso),_ loro _in italiano è proprio il_ loro _plurale: lo dicono loro/lo dico loro... La derivazione da diversi casi latini non si avverte più da secoli: ciò che conta è solo l'uso.



francisgranada said:


> "le loro loro" suona terribile


Certo, e questa è la ragione per cui il mio thread è solo semiserio - e ho voluto indulgere al mio gusto per il paradossale.  Però che una donna con diversi amanti non possa dire ''tutti i miei loro'' (magari scherzosamente) secondo me è grammaticalmente da dimostrare (magari lo farà l'amico Pietruzzo).


----------



## ohbice

francisgranada said:


> _..._ un plurale non esistente *_elle ..._


... si sono presentato con le loro ellezze.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> le loro ellezze



(b)ellezze


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Però che una donna con diversi amanti non possa dire ''tutti i miei loro'' (magari scherzosamente) secondo me è grammaticalmente da dimostrare (magari lo farà l'amico Pietruzzo).


Può dire "tutti i miei lui" oppure "tutti loro" ma non "tutti i miei loro".
In compenso potrebbe dire:
"Io ho i miei lui e le mie amiche i loro ma a a volte loro escono con i miei e io con i loro"
Ti piace?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Ti piace?


'Escono' mi sembra un eufemismo. Io non ho niente contro gli scambisti.  



Pietruzzo said:


> ma non "tutti i miei loro"


L'hai detto ma non l'hai dimostrato. Perché una donna può dire ''con il mio lui'' ma non ''con i miei loro''? Il grado di sgrammaticatura mi sembra identico.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> L'hai detto ma non l'hai dimostrato


"Lui" e "lei" hanno un valore distintivo e conservano lo stesso valore nella forma sostantivata."Un lui" e "una lei"  significano rispettivamente un uomo e una donna. "Loro" plurale non ha questo valore e non ha senso usarlo.
Esempio:
Ho due "lei" nella mia vita, mia moglie e mia figlia.
Per me ha senso. Prova a dare un senso a "Ho due loro nella mia vita".
Ancora non ti ho dimostrato niente? Rinuncio.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Ancora non ti ho dimostrato niente?


Al contrario, stai cominciando a dimostrare qualcosa.



Pietruzzo said:


> "Ho due loro nella mia vita"


È una mancanza/lacuna della lingua italiana (e di altre lingue) di non avere un pronome maschile e uno femminile per la terza persona plurale., ma solo l'indecifrabile ''loro''. Hai scelto un esempio ''ad hoc''. 
Però se ci sono davanti degli aggettivi (tutti/tutte loro, i miei/le mie loro) la distinzione si fa evidente, e ''loro'' acquista un senso..


----------



## ohbice

bearded said:


> ... Il grado di sgrammaticatura mi sembra identico.


Da quando la sgrammaticatura è graduabile?


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Da quando la sgrammaticatura è graduabile?


Buona osservazione! Ti mando via PM alcuni esempi di sgrammaticature di grado diverso.


----------



## lorenzos

Loro non è sostantivato, lei invece sì.
Non posso dire: "_Sono uscito con i miei, Paolo e Giovanni con i loro_".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non posso dire: "_Sono uscito con i miei, Paolo e Giovanni con i loro_".


Non vedo perché.  Questa frase a me sembra corretta. In entrambi i casi, mi pare che i possessivi sostantivati significhino/sottintendano ''parenti'' oppure ''familiari''.

L'esempio riguarda comunque dei _possessivi _sostantivati e non - come nella nostra discussione - dei pronomi personali sostantivati (lui/lei/loro).


----------



## lorenzos

Intendo la parola, il termine "loro" non è sostantivato. Ma poi, Tu diresti: "_I miei sono entrambi operai, i loro fanno i professori_"?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Tu diresti: "_I miei sono entrambi operai, i loro fanno i professori_"?


La frase formulata in questo modo non è idiomatica, ma neppure errata.  Ma il punto non è questo: ''loro'' può essere aggettivo/pronome possessivo oppure pronome personale di terza persona. È solo quest'ultima funzione che ci interessa in questo thread (si può dire ''i miei loro/i tuoi loro/i loro loro''? - Naturalmente ''i loro loro'' ripugna all'orecchio..).



lorenzos said:


> la parola, il termine "loro" non è sostantivato


Di sicuro tu vuoi dire ''..._non può essere_ sostantivato''. Ma a mio modo di vedere non si può parlare genericamente della parola o del termine 'loro' prescindendo dalla sua funzione.  Se il possessivo 'loro' possa o meno venir sostantivato o venga normalmente sostantivato (i tuoi esempi riguardano il possessivo) è una questione che qui non ci riguarda.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Su questa definizione posso concordare. Tra un pronome sostantivato e un sostantivo sussiste per me una differenza: solo la funzione è la stessa. Non si può affermare che la parola_ lei _sia un sostantivo.


Secondo me nel contesto qui discusso si può affermare. Oppure, se _solo la funzione è la stessa _(con tutte le conseguenze grammaticali), allora cosa non è "lo stesso"? ....


bearded said:


> Una volta accettati _lei_ e _lui_ come pronomi di terza persona anche al nominativo  (essendo egli-ella-essi.. tramontati nell'uso),_ loro _in italiano è proprio il_ loro _plurale: lo dicono loro/lo dico loro... La derivazione da diversi casi latini non si avverte più da secoli: ciò che conta è solo l'uso.


Certo. Intedevo dire che se la parola "lei" la trattiamo come sostantivo, allora la forma "loro" non mi sembra (o non mi "suona") un plurale adeguato. In altre parole, se la parola "lei" o "lui" diventa sostantivata ed assume un certo significato, non ancora implica che la parola "loro" (formalmente del tutto differente) debba automaticamente comportarsi ugualmente.

Non so se mi spiego, comunque non insisto, sto dicendo solo la mia opinione/sensazione personale ....


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> Certo. Intedevo dire che se la parola "lei" la trattiamo come sostantivo, allora la forma "loro" non mi sembra (o non mi "suona") un plurale adeguato.


Quindi il dubbio è tra «le loro lei» e «le loro esse»?


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Quindi il dubbio è tra «le loro lei» e «le loro esse»?


In teoria sì, ma _esse _si oggidì usa piuttosto come pronome relativo (se non mi sbaglio), quindi secondo me non è un "vero" plurale di _lei _(al meno non nel contesto della presente discussione).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> se _solo la funzione è la stessa _(con tutte le conseguenze grammaticali), allora cosa non è "lo stesso"? ....


La forma.  In morfologia, 'lei' è e rimane un pronome personale femminile.



francisgranada said:


> _esse _si oggidì usa piuttosto come pronome relativo (se non mi sbaglio)


Temo che ti sbagli. Come pronomi relativi io conosco _che, il quale/la quale..., cui._.

si oggidì usa --> si usa oggidì/oggidì si usa


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Temo che ti sbagli. Come pronomi relativi io conosco _che, il quale/la quale..., cui._.


Hai ragione, mi sono espresso male (mea culpa....).  

La sostanza è che dal punto di vista dell'uso, le parole _esso, essa, esse, essi _non (sempre) corrispondono a quello delle parole _lei, lui, loro. _ Per cui ho scritto che _esse  '_secondo me non è un "vero" plurale di _lei'. _



bearded said:


> La forma.  In morfologia, 'lei' è e rimane un pronome personale femminile.



Va bene e capisco .... Ma se dico p.e. "gli _italiani _sono bravi", allora la parola "italiani" rimane un aggettivo (di genere maschile), oppure è un sostantivo di "pieno valore", nonostante la sua origine aggettivale? .....

Capisco che quel "lei" nel dato contesto non rappresenta un uso standard di questa parola, ma dal punto di vista grammaticale per me è diventato un sostantivo, nonostante la sua origine pronominale.....


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Certo. Intedevo dire che se la parola "lei" la trattiamo come sostantivo, allora la forma "loro" non mi sembra (o non mi "suona") un plurale adeguato



Sto cominciando a perdermi in questa discussione ma mi sembra di poter condividere questo. Ovviamente, visto che sostanzialmente avevo detto la stessa cosa.
Nel caso "la sua lei / le loro lei" vedo qualcosa di simile all'uso sostantivato di "io" in ambito filosofico / psicologico. Si parla spesso degli "io pensanti". "I noi pensanti" avrebbe poco senso come plurale di "l'io pensante".


----------



## bearded

Mi avete quasi convinto.  
Ringrazio  tutti per la discussione interessante (e un po' surreale).


----------

